
Ask HN: Which tool/workflow is best to describe a JSON/REST API - dtx1
Hi Hackernews,<p>I&#x27;m tasked with defining a new JSON API for an existing tool. Our current API is pretty fugly and we&#x27;re going to rewrite large parts of it to make it available for use by external tools.<p>What is the best&#x2F;standard way to describe a JSON Api? Are there any tools&#x2F;workflows you can recommend?
======
jonbaer
[https://swagger.io](https://swagger.io)

